

Rails Tutors is now Tealeaf Academy - subpixel
http://www.gotealeaf.com 

======
subpixel
I wonder what manner of chat/discussion tool they'll use to enable this sort
of remote-bootcamp experience. Basecamp? Something similar?

If students could watch other people be guided through challenging problems,
even a day or two later, replete with code snippets, that might be quite
effective.

~~~
abibiano
I’m a Rails Tutors student and can have only nice words about the pedagogy,
material and teachers (Kevin and Chris) used in this course.

Good material, project based course, interactive chat/forum with other
students and live sessions (with live coding) done by teachers is a huge
difference when you are learning new topics online.

I’m a self-learning guy but with Rails taking this course is one of the best
decisions I have done.

I agree with you that watching the teachers coding the problem solutions is a
big difference when you are learning. It’s much better than reading the result
in a book because you can ask questions and interact with teachers.

~~~
cobrabyte
I am also a former student and really enjoyed the class.

The mailing list has been instructional, as well. It's nice to know that, if
you run up against a problem, there's help from the instructors and fellow
students.

I'm looking forward to the TeaLeaf offerings.

------
jfarmer
How does this compare to <http://bloc.io>?

~~~
jbrisson
the price, the length, the commitment (15-20 hours versus 25 hours per week)

~~~
jfarmer
So, otherwise similar? I was more interested in differences in curricular and
pedagogical approaches, if any.

------
jeremya
Does anyone know if there are similar programs for Django?

